# Sticky  Puppy 101 -Preparing my house/life for a NEW PUPPY!



## MaggieRoseLee

The following are some of my favorite sites to share with information to new puppy owners to prepare for the puppy. Feel free to add your own!

http://www.camelotshepherds.com/Puppy's%201st%20Week.htm

http://www.gsdhelp.info/puppyOURS/thepuppyprimer1.html

http://www.schutzhund-training.com/puppy_tips.html

http://www.vonfalconer.com/articles/2/article/3

http://www.worldclassgsd.com/Tips_Resources_For_German_Shepherds/House_Breaking_Your_Puppy.htm

Clicker Training: Marking Your Dog's Successful Behavior


----------



## KaiLouie

These are great! I am dying waiting to get a puppy in the spring, but articles like this help hold me over and prepare me for puppy parenthood!


----------



## hawaiianonymous

which food are you starting ur pup on? im getting my first GSD next week!! so excited.. shes only 8 weeks and finding a good food for her seems impossible. everyone has different opinions.


----------



## KaiLouie

I don't know yet, I plan on talking to my breeder about it. I'm pretty new here so I don't know my way around the boards that well, but I'm sure you could find a thread that would give you some food for thought (ha ha). Or just start your own thread with your specific questions. I'm in not position to give advice yet, I'm here to learn! I'm so excited for you though. I wish I was getting mine that soon!


----------



## KaiLouie

But I am thinking a high quality dry, large breed puppy food.


----------



## AmberGS1Exit

It depends when you introduce the clicker if at all. It’s possible without it depending on your daily training if any. Nice video, but it’s a no brainer. Treats can replace clickers in a heart beat as long as it's consistent. Now do we have to treat until our dogs get old, no way. That is you, the owners, to figure out.


----------



## tararenee

hawaiianonymous said:


> which food are you starting ur pup on? im getting my first GSD next week!! so excited.. shes only 8 weeks and finding a good food for her seems impossible. everyone has different opinions.


We are getting our GSD at the end of April the Breeder will have him started on Nutro Natural Choice large breed puppy food and we plan on keeping him on it. It's a bit pricey but these dogs are worth every penny of it! It helps keep their coat shiny too.


----------



## jewels04

I would ask the breeder what your puppy is started on. Our puppy was started on kirkland puppy food and even though we know feeding just a straight puppy food is bad we got a bag of it for when he comes home and will switch him to the all life stages version when he is finished with the puppy food so he can have a more steady growth. I would suggest you keep your pup on whatever the breeder weaned them onto for atleast one bag they already are adjusting to a new home/family and so much more changing food shouldn't be another stressor too.


----------



## dbellamore

one of the most helpful things I do with a new puppy is leash them in the house. I use an old six foot length of clotheline and attach it to thieir collars. No more running around the dining room table with no hopes of catching the little bugger. Also good for when new people come into the house, no jumping, etc. I don't hitch him to anything, he just drags the leash around with him.


----------



## Chaps

*Preparing my house/life for a NEW PUPPY!*

We're getting our first GSD next week and he will be 8 weeks  
I was skeptical about feeding the raw diet at first but then I read about it on one of the forums on here. It's worth the read if you are unsure about what to feed your new dog 
http://www.rawdogranch.com/


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mog

*New puppy 101- tips for new puppy owners.*

Hi everyone! 

We're getting our new puppy on March 23rd, 2013. It's been a while since I've had a puppy and this will be my first pure bred GSD, so I've been taking notes on various aspects of being a new puppy handler and creating a cheat sheet for me and thought I would share the information and resources I have collected with others who are new and have the typical newbie questions. 

Remember that what's written here is what I plan on our doing with our pup. I'm posting it here so that others in our position will have a starting point, a place to begin their research and to also hopefully answer some of the basic questions you may have or not even though of yet 

I'm going to start with the supplies I ordered for our new pup. Some of these are unique to our situation, so your mileage may vary! For us, cost was an issue... so everything listed below was bought at either Amazon.com, Petmountain.com or Petsmart.com, depending on where they were cheaper. The crates were purchased at Wayfair.com. I've done a lot of research, read reviews and other member’s posts regarding all of the items here. Every dog is different and will like different things, but the items here have been highly recommended and that I decided to start with.

*Items ordered at Amazon.com:*

1. Pet Trex Premium Quality 30" Exercise Playpen for Dogs - 24"x30". This can be attached to the kennel/crate and give your pup a little more play room. Unfortunately, our pup will be in his crate for long periods during the work day and once he is responsible enough, I want to give him a little room to play in.
2. Lupine 1" Black 6' dog lead.
3. Majestic Pet 8"x12" and a 14"x20" snap collar.
4. Solvit 62296 Pet Vehicle Safety Harness
5. Guardian Gear 20' Cotton web lead 
6. Safari Professional Large Nail Trimmers
7. JW Pet Company Undercoat Rake - Regular teeth
8. JW Pet Company Slicker Brush - Soft Pin
9. 220 Poor Bag Shop Dog Waste Bags with free dispenser - orginally had the 700 count, because the 220 was out of stock. But it seems they go in and out of stock every hour or so, so keep checking Figured 700 was probably a bit much since I have a fenced in back yard, only need them for walks, trips out.
10. Petsafe Treat pouch
11. Zuke's Mini Naturals - Peanut butter and salmon. 
12. Fox Labs Defense Spray (pepper spray)- The pack leader will keep the pack safe 
13. The Bow-wow flirt pole - Yes, I could make one, but it has good recommendations and figured it would save me a little trouble. After receiving it, I have to say it's very well made and I'm pleased with it.
14. Bell for dog housetraining - Going make sure Maximus knows how to let me know he needs to go out.
15. 101 Dog Tricks (Book)- You have to have at least one! 
16. Jolly Pet 4 1/2" Romp-n-roll - Should I get the 6" for a 8 week old GSD?
17. Kong Wubba Dog Toy, Extra 
18. JW Pet Company Crackle ball - small
19. JW Pet Company isqueak ball - medium
20.Planet Dog Orbee

*Ordered from PetMountain.com:*

1. Poop Off Superior Stain & Odor Remover for Dogs - by Life's Great Products. - Only available at PetMountain.com and a highly recommended product for house breaking.
2. Chuckit Classic Ball Launcher - will save your arm and give you more distance on throws.
3. Chuckit The Whistler Chuckit Ball 3"
4 2x Spot Dinner Time Stainless Steel Pet Dish 12.5"Wx4.25H
5. Flexi Explore Retractable Leash - 26' for dogs up to 110lbs
6. Kong Classic - great for occupying your pup while in the crate. Stuff peanut butter in it and freeze overnight. I bought the large, which seems just about the right size for a GSD puppy; would hate to see a small 

*Ordered from Wayfair.com*

1. Midwest Life Stages Double Door Folding Metal Dog Crate - 48" - comes with divider.
2. Midwest Life Stages Double Door Folding Metal Dog Crate - 42" - comes with divider.

*Ordered from Petsmart.com*

1. Top Paw Bench Seat Protector - Haven't used it yet. None of the seat protectors have rave reviews. For the price, this one has good reviews and I bought it from Petsmart so that if it fails, I can return it locally.
2. Top Paw Dog Water Bottle 32oz - Looks like a hamster/gerbil water bottle for the crate when the pup will be in it during the day.
3. A variety of Pet Botanicals dog treats and rolls to cut up into treats.

*Very important things to remember for new/existing puppy owners! – Print this out and put it on the fridge!!!*

1. A tired puppy is a happy puppy! This in turn will make you happier as well!

2. GSD's are the mouthiest of all breeds. They will bite and are called land sharks for a reason! When your puppy bites, he is telling you that he wants to play. So play with him in a constructive way, again, a tired puppy is a happy puppy, wear him out! If you bought a high drive puppy, you'll have your work cut out for you, expect to spend a lot of time playing, interacting and bonding with your new pup. A flirt pole with be your best friend.

3. Your puppy requires constant supervision! If you can't watch him, put him into his kennel. If he has an accident while you're housebreaking him, if he chews up your $400 Logitech remote, your Xbox controllers, digs holes in your yard or rips up your garden, it's *YOUR* fault for not watching and supervising your puppy! Not his, *so don't take it out on your puppy*! 

4. Your puppy goes through 5 stages. The 4th stage (7-12 weeks of age) is the point that most people pick up their puppies. This is the most important stage of a dog's life. It is the stage where you will shape your puppy into the type of dog he will be for the rest of his life. Genetics play a factor in your pup, but I feel it's the bonding, training and love that you give your pup that will ultimately determine the type of dog you will have. This article "Understanding Puppy" is a great read and something I feel everyone who has or is getting a pup should read: http://www.vanerp.net/ilse/GSDINFO/understandyourpuppy.htm

_ *********** Excessive lengthy post truncated by ADMIN - Max 1000 words to a post ******* _


----------



## WGSDsofie:)

*New puppy 101- tips for new puppy owners.*

I am new to the site and also just got my WGSD a few weeks ago. This was a good read and love you put links on to make it easy to access. I have a 3 year old and don't have a lot of time to search things. Glad I found this. Thanks


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mog

I apologize, I was unaware of the limit. Most boards I've frequented had a word count if there was a limit.


----------



## Mog

5. *Germanshepherds.com* is a wonderful resource! Use it frequently! Most of what is written here and the articles referenced were found here. Even if you just need to vent, most of the members here have or are going through the same thing you are and are always willing to listen and give advice. If you're searching for something specific, I've found it easier to go to google and put the phrase you're looking for and add germanshepherds.com after and the top results will be from germanshepherd.com. Easier to search all the forums this way, rather than each one individually.

6. You are the pack leader and *it's your responsibility to protect your pup from any and all harm!* This includes properly puppy proofing your home, supervising your puppy and being alert to dangers while outside, on a walk, out socializing, etc. 

*Miscellaneous topics:*

1. *Pet Insurance* - This is a touchy subject. From my research and the research and recommendations of others, I'm going to use PetPlan and use their $12,000 annual, $200 deductable, and 80% payout. They only pay 80% of specialist visits, which is most likely when you will need the insurance, so no need to go higher. I feel that insurance is a necessity, especially for the first 3 years. You have a puppy that will be... well a puppy. He might think that your child's doll or toy car looks yummy... he may hurt himself, get sick, etc... Finances are an issue for us, but knowing that I can provide the care if needed for our new family member is a priority for me. Here's a thread where the various companies have been discussed: http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/basic-care/159747-health-insurance-opinions-2.html

2. *Vaccinations* - Another touch subject. After my research, I've decided that I'm going to go with Jean Dodd's Minimal Vaccination Protocol. I feel it eliminates unneeded vaccines. You can read about it here: http://www.itsfortheanimals.com/DODDS-CHG-VACC-PROTOCOLS.HTM

3. *Veterinarian* - Picking the right vet is important. If you can, speak to family and friends in the area and see how they feel about their vet and if they would recommend him/her. 
a.Make sure to bring a towel with you. Keep your pup in the car until it’s your turn. Lay the towel on the table and then go to your car and carry your pup in and place him on the towel. Don’t let him walk around on the floors or examining table until he’s been fully vaccinated. (3rd round of shots)

4. *Feeding - RAW vs Kibble* - everyone had their own opinions. Do the research and decide what is best for your dog. After the research I've done and the testimonials I've heard from breeders and owners alike about the benefits of feeding RAW, I will only feed my dog raw. I purchased a chest freezer and warranty from Lowes exclusively for our pup. I just purchased 320lbs of raw food for our pup for $245. At approximately 28oz per day, that's over 6 months of good, healthy food for our pup. That's $40 a month... and that's at "medium" bulk prices. You can find RAW a lot cheaper, depending on where you live and the sources available. Compare the price and benefits to what you will end up paying for top quality kibble and not only does your dog eat healthier and more naturally, you'll have less vet visits and will save money in the long run as well. Lauri, one of the moderators here has a fantastic website called the Raw Dog Range about RAW feeding. You can view that here: http://www.rawdogranch.com/rawfeeding.html

5. *Crates* - a crate is necessary. They are not cruel and eventually you're pup will consider it his den and use it a place where he can rest and not be disturbed. Not only will your pup rest there, it will give you a place to put your pup when YOU need a break and to rest. I'm attaching an Xpen to ours once he's responsible enough, so he will have a little more room to play in; they can attach to the crate an extend the crate area significantly. Please read the post with the crate game videos mentioned below.

6. *Home owners insurance* - Check to see if the company who your policy is through has any breed restrictions. I was unaware, but found out to raise my personal injury protection from 300k to 1 million only cost me $18 more a year... well worth it. Not only in case there is an incident with your pup, but for anything in general... it's a nice piece of mind to have.

7. *Neutering* - This is a topic you will need to research and come to your own decision on. It's recommended to not have your dog altered until has grown into an adult at approximately 2 years of age. 

8. *Nail cutting* - I've never heard of this, but a lot of people use a dremel. It looks like something I would like to try as I'm not so sure of myself with clippers. Here's a link to a website that explains it in detail: http://www.doberdawn.com/doberdawn/dremel.html

9. *Teething* - Puppies begin cutting their adult teeth at around 4 months old and it lasts about 2 months.

10. *Shedding* - Your pup is going to shed, a lot! When it blows its seasonal coat, you'll know Start grooming early and getting your pup used to it. This will help minimize the hair around the house. This will be my biggest obstacle, it's been a while since I had to deal with hair all over 

11. *Bully sticks* - great for keeping your pup occupied for a while - I've been referred to and found the best prices at http://www.bestbullysticks.com Sign up for their newsletter and every couple of weeks you will get a coupon for around 10% off; so sign up before you order.


----------



## LookingforLuke

Very informative, thank you for taking the time to post this. I went through your complete post very carefully and checked it against our list as we get ready for our first GSD puppy.


----------



## Mog

*Miscellaneous training topics:*

1. *The Puppy Primer* is an excellent read and another article that all new/existing puppy owners should read. Here's a link: http://www.gsdhelp.info/puppyOURS/thepuppyprimer1.html

2. *Housebreaking* - This will be your first test There are various methods and here's a link to the one I'm going to try: http://www.worldclassgsd.com/Tips_Resources_For_German_Shepherds/House_Breaking_Your_Puppy.htm

3. *Bite inhibition* - your second test! Here's the link to a sticky you NEED to read: http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/welcome-gsd-faqs-first-time-owner/188549-puppy-biting-hints-tips-help.html

4. *Socialization* during the 3rd and 4th month is very important. But depending on the vaccination schedule you decide on, you will have to weigh the risks as the pups vaccinations will not be completed. Take your dog out to places that are not high pet traffic areas. Home depot, the mall, your grocery store. Just sit outside and let him get used to the new people, noises, etc. Invite family and friends over to interact with your pup, have them bring their pets over to socialize if they are up to date on shots and well behaved. Puppiest 1st night, 1st year is a great read with a day by day plan for your puppy for socialization and training. You can find that here: http://www.vonfalconer.com/articles/2/article/3#fourth

5. *Puppy classes* – the recommendation is to wait until the pup has completed his vaccinations and most classes have a minimum age from what I’ve read. You can also do private lessons in home at an early age. I’m still up in the air about basic puppy classes. My first focus will be on socialization and then maybe a formal OB class when he’s a little older. 

6. *Dog parks *- a controversial topic, but most seem to feel it's safer not to take your pup to a dog park. I have decided not to and my reasons are these: If you're dog is attacked by another dog due to a careless owner, it can cause aggression in your dog and set your pup back in temperament and training. Also, early on you have to consider other dogs that are not up to date on vaccines. Also, most parks require that your dog be neutered, so your decision on that will be an issue as well. I'm going to try and find a puppy playmate with another owner in the area. Also, check meetup.com and look into what dog groups they have. There is one in my area with over 700 members that meets at least twice a month with beginning agility classes, hikes, etc. It will be a great way to meet others who love their dogs, socialize your pup, make playdates, etc.

7. *Crate games* - a fun way to train your pup to use and love his crate. This post has the videos linked: http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/training-our-puppy-basic/220938-too-soft.html

8. *Commands* – Here is a list of the common dog commands in English, German (good for IPO training), French, Czech and Dutch an audio files on how to pronounce them. - http://www4.uwsp.edu/psych/dog/languag1.htm Here’s a link to a post here with a lot of info on German commands: http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/schutzhund-ipo-training/105182-list-german-schutzhund-commands.html The commands below are taken from that post.

a. Sit – Sitz
b. Stay – Bleib
c. Down – Platz
d. Come – Hier
e. heel – fuss
f. Stand – Steh
g. Retrieve/Fetch – Bring
h. Jump – Hopp
i. Go out – Voraus
j. Track – Such
k. Guard, watch –Pass auf
l. Bite – Packen
m. Out, let go Aus (ows) – 
n. Leave it – Lass es
o. Go outside – Geh Raus
p. Go inside – Geh rein
q. Speak/bark – Gib laut and/or Sprich 
r. Correction word / No – Pfui (fooey)
s. Good boy – So brav
t. Praise word - super
u. Quiet - Ruhig (roo ig)
v. Shut your mouth - Halt deine klappe
w. Roll over– Rolle
x. Dead - Tot
y. Play dead – Speil tot 
z. Revier - It is used for the blind search and hold and bark. Voran is also often used by some people instead of revier.

There are various methods as to how to train your dog. Clicker vs. non-clicker, different methods for each command and a lot depends on what kind of drive your dog has. I’m researching different methods so I have a starting point when Maximus comes home. Research the various methods available, see what feels right for you and your pup and go from there.

Leerburg has a lot of free articles and videos online. You can go through them here: http://leerburg.com/articles.htm . You can also find a lot of helpful videos on Youtube. 

I hope this helps other down the road. For me, it’s a cheat sheet with links to a lot of the informative articles and posts I’ve run across here and will use frequently And that I thought I would share.

There are many more topics that could be covered and definitely different opinions in each. Again, I just want to say that this is the cheat sheet I came up for us and our pup and thought I would share it as it points you in the right direction for a lot of the new puppy questions you will have. It’s a living document and I’m working on it daily. 

If you have anything you would like to share for us new puppy owners, please do. We can use all the help and advice we can get!

Congratulations on your new pup and good luck!


----------



## Bear GSD

Very informative post for all those new puppy owners and haven't been a puppy owner in a bazillion years owner.
You have done a lot of research and I commend you for trying to learn and prepare for your little bundle of fun! This should be a sticky! 
Now back to waiting.......


----------



## Mog

Due to the way the post had to be divided, I wanted to add this again, so it can be copied and pasted in one section so you can print it out and put it on your refrigerator. I am going to put one on my bathroom mirror as well... There are going to be a lot of trying times with your new pup... please expect that. There are hundreds of post about people asking if they did the right thing by getting a pup a few days, weeks, even months after bringing thier new puppy home because really didn't expect all the work and dedication it takes. But I have yet to see one post where someone "made it through" and said it was not worth it! It's not going to easy... but once you make it through, you are going to have one of the greatest, loving companions you will ever have in your lifetime.


*Very important things to remember for new/existing puppy owners! – Print this out and put it on the fridge!!!*

1. A tired puppy is a happy puppy! This in turn will make you happier as well!

2. GSD's are the mouthiest of all breeds. They will bite and are called land sharks for a reason! When your puppy bites, he is telling you that *he wants to play*. So play with him in a constructive way, again, a tired puppy is a happy puppy, wear him out! If you bought a high drive puppy, you'll have your work cut out for you, expect to spend a lot of time playing, interacting and bonding with your new pup. *A flirt pole with be your best friend*.

3. Your puppy requires constant supervision! If you can't watch him, put him into his kennel. If he has an accident while you're housebreaking him, if he chews up your $400 Logitech remote, your Xbox controllers, digs holes in your yard or rips up your garden, it's *YOUR* fault for not watching and supervising your puppy! Not his, *so don't take it out on your puppy*! 

4. Your puppy goes through 5 stages. The 4th stage (7-12 weeks of age) is the point that most people pick up their puppies. This is the most important stage of a dog's life. It is the stage where you will shape your puppy into the type of dog he will be for the rest of his life. Genetics play a factor in your pup, but I feel it's the bonding, training and love that you give your pup that will ultimately determine the type of dog you will have. This article "Understanding Puppy" is a great read and something I feel everyone who has or is getting a pup should read: http://www.vanerp.net/ilse/GSDINFO/understandyourpuppy.htm

5. *Germanshepherds.com* is a wonderful resource! Use it frequently! Most of what is written here and the articles referenced were found here. Even if you just need to vent, most of the members here have or are going through the same thing you are and are always willing to listen and give advice. If you're searching for something specific, I've found it easier to go to google and put the phrase you're looking for and add germanshepherds.com after and the top results will be from germanshepherd.com. Easier to search all the forums this way, rather than each one individually.

6. You are the pack leader and *it's your responsibility to protect your pup from any and all harm!* This includes properly puppy proofing your home, supervising your puppy and being alert to dangers while outside, on a walk, out socializing, etc.


----------



## JakodaCD OA

you forgot to say, catch up on your sleep prior to puppy cause your gonna need it when they arrive

And make sure you find a good breeder who can peg their puppies and select the best puppy for your situation/wants and don't wants


----------



## Mog

*laughing* I have daughter who just turned 4... I was just starting to get to the point where I remembered what the word meant! Now that's out the window for another year


----------



## mego

beware of 'a tired puppy is a happy puppy' my girl doesn't know when to cut it quits and her 'tired puppy' becomes a very grumpy puppy


----------



## irickchad

Great thread!


----------



## Mog

After bagging up over 300lbs of food... I wanted to add these to the thread for those planning on feeding raw  
Lauri mentioned them in another thread... it's 2000 four gallon trash bags for $22. They are thin, but I only had one break due to a sharp bone. I double them up and they are more than adequate if you're bagging bulk food.

Commercial Coreless Roll Can Liners - 4 gal - 2000 ct. - Sam's Club


----------



## Mog

*Nail cutting for pups:* 

My daughter and I went to view the pups and one thing that surprised me, was how sharp their nails were. So I did a little searching here and found that it's best to trim a pups nails right after they passed out for the night. Depending on how tired he is, you may get 1,2 or all 4 paws done. And a few people recommended using a regular pair (for people) of nail cutters until the nails are too big for them. 

I ordered the cordless dremel and plan on going that route, but he'll need his nail trimmed right away if the breeder doesn't do it. Figured I'll start off with the tired pup nail clipping with regular clippers, rather than trying to introduce him to a dremel right away. And being their nails are so small, a dremel might not be the best idea at 8 weeks.


----------



## Tulip

mego said:


> beware of 'a tired puppy is a happy puppy' my girl doesn't know when to cut it quits and her 'tired puppy' becomes a very grumpy puppy


 
Same thing with my pup- Mog, you should include (if you haven't already; I started skimming) that if the puppy has been thoroughly excercised physically and mentally and is still being super bitey and grumpy, then he's most likely overtired and it's time to put him in the creat for a bit.


----------



## Mog

I haven't Tulip and I think you said it very well yourself, thanks for adding it! 

There's so much to learn and so much to remember, just trying to help the other cluless people like me


----------



## Tulip

No problem! I just noticed I spelled crate wrong...ugh. Lol. I totally get that; I've had my puppy for around 7 months now and I still google and read on these forums for tips and help on training and raising my baby right .


----------



## readaboutdogs

The bench seat protector by top paw is worth it! The microfiber/waterproof. When Cody was sick I had picked him up from the vet, it was hard on him getting in the car,had to be helped in, he got in and peed, i just folded it over it, I had a sheet under it, when we got home there wasn't a drop on the seats! I was surprised! Also,maybe after pup has grown a little, I like the leash that has an extra handle down close to the clip, and raised feeders for food and water, I read it is better for them than eating from bowl on ground, especially when they get older.


----------



## Mog

I just put the Top Paw in my car last night  The reason I bought it, was that there was a review from someone who said they had a lexus where the back head rests are part of the seat and it fit. I have a Nissan Altima and the back head rests are the same. It actually fit pretty well with the elastic straps they have at the top. I haven't put my daughter's car seat in yet, but that should keep it in place very well. 

I've been reading about the raised feeders... still on the fence about those. I'll have to look into them a little more.


----------



## Mog

There's something I wanted to mention here about PetPlan, which was pointed out by another user who unfortunately ran into this... 

When you sign up for PetPlan, it will ask you what date you want the insurance to go into effect. Well... the one thing they don't tell you is that there is actually a waiting period! So do yourself a favor and if you decide to go with PetPlan, start the insurance 2 weeks BEFORE you're bringing your pup home... 

Here are the details about the "waiting period", which really should be disclosed when you sign up for the plan... So if you bring your new pup home and he has any problems, typically a parasite infection, it will be considered a pre-exisiting condition and not covered! So what would you have? You're puppy covered from day one? Or the policy end two weeks earlier... I find this a little deceptive on their part, especially when they ask you the exact date you want the insurance to begin. Had I known about their waiting period, I would have began it 14 days prior to the day we are taking home our pup.

Petplan policies are effective at 12:01am (EST) the day after enrollment. There is a 24-hour waiting period for accidents, a 14-day waiting period for illnesses and a six (6)-month exclusion for problems associated with cruciates and patellas (knees).


----------



## Neko

I love this, thank you! looked at it and ordered a few extra things =)


----------



## Viperml

Mog,

This is terrific. I am getting a puppy in the future and this information will really help.


----------



## volcano

My pup becomes a zombie when tired. She stumbles around trying to find things that are off limits. She only sleeps in the crate and then shes on her back with paws up. And shes not very landsharkey, but if I run away my pants, butt, or jacket is getting bit, she put hole in at least 3 pants and 2 down jackets.


----------



## Mog

You're welcome Viper.

Wanted to add a couple of things I've found out since Max came home:

*Microchip:* If you get a dog that is microchipped, check with the kennel, breeder, etc, if the chip has been registered. Most install the chip, but they are not registered; that's something you will need to do and there's a nominal fee, usually under $20. Also, you don't need to pay the "renewal" fee... once your dog is in the database, he will stay in the database and you can update the information indefinitely. The renewal fee is just for the extras.

*1st Vet visit: *Most breeders require you to take your new pup to your vet the first 48-72 hours. Regardless... bring your pup in ASAP and bring a fecal sample and have a fecal test done! A lot of puppies will have nasties (Giardia, Coccidia, etc) and you want to find out if they do and start them on anti-biotics asap. The test and anti-biotics are not that expensive and it will be really stupid IMHO not to have it done  Our pup had both Giardia and Coccidia...

*You're cute, adorable, fuzzy puppy and the landshark stage: *It's all a sham, he's won't be that cute, adorable, fuzzy puppy for long! Enjoy and I mean enjoy the first week or so with your new pup! After that you have several months of landshark syndrom! I thought that since after a week and a half our pup was mouthy, but no where near as bad as what I've read about here, I may have been lucky... But nope, after he got over his anti-biotics and felt better and became used to his new home and pack, it was like invasion of the body snatchers and someone stole our cute pup... It will come, whether you want to belive it or not! lol Two nights ago our pup transformed into the cute fuzzy piranha :wild: known as the landshark... But he still loves his belly rubs, which is good.


----------



## Neko

Mog said:


> *You're cute, adorable, fuzzy puppy and the landshark stage: *It's all a sham, he's won't be that cute, adorable, fuzzy puppy for long! Enjoy and I mean enjoy the first week or so with your new pup! After that you have several months of landshark syndrom! I thought that since after a week and a half our pup was mouthy, but no where near as bad as what I've read about here, I may have been lucky... But nope, after he got over his anti-biotics and felt better and became used to his new home and pack, it was like invasion of the body snatchers and someone stole our cute pup... It will come, whether you want to belive it or not! lol Two nights ago our pup transformed into the cute fuzzy piranha :wild: known as the landshark... But he still loves his belly rubs, which is good.


Thanks for adding this, now that we all have our sharks


----------



## Mog

Hey, with all the posts I've read about landshark pup, NOWHERE did they say you get a grace period for a week or so and you better take advantage of it!


----------



## Mog

*Flea and tick treatment: *I'm really opposed to dosing our pets with chemicals, especially puppies. I've read so many negative articles about Spot On that I wanted to try something natural if at all possible. I recently read a post where Karma highly suggested Springtime Bug Off which is a natural insect repellent. Basically air dried garlic that you sprinkle onto your pups food. I've read a lot about garlic and a lot of people recommend it, so I placed an order and I received it yesterday and started Maximus on it this morning. Right now they are running a special where if you buy two 2.5lb jars, you get one free and free shipping. I can't recommend it from first hand experience, but think it's definitely worth reading up on and for me, using it over Spot On meds. Here's the link: Bug Off Garlic for Dogs | Natural Flea and Tick Repellent | Springtime, Inc.

Karma also suggested Cedarcide which has products for treating your yard as well as treating your pet. I purchased a quart of BEST YET in a spray bottle to use on Max before we go out in the woods, down to the lake, etc. It's an organic flea and tick treatment and it's active ingredient is Cedar Oil. From their website, it not only helps control, but they state that it's a contact killer that works on Fleas, Ticks, Mites, Chiggers, Silverfish, Roaches, Ants, Carpet Beetles, Springtails, Scorpions, Spiders, Mosquitoes and Flies. Basically the Cedar Oil is a natural pest control. I'm not sure how strong of a smell it give off, but from what I've read, your pup will smell like cedar  A lot of people like the smell, but some don't. What I really like about it, is that it can be used in the house (just noticed ants near the kitchen door where I feed max), around kids, pets, etc... I really hope it works as well as they state it does. Here's a link to the info page and how to apply it: Natural Alternative Pyrethrin Premethrin Pet Allergic Reaction Dog Cat Puppy and here is a link to the quart spray bottle I purchased: Natural Flea Killer Spray Organic Flea Treatment Kill Fleas Dogs Cats Horse
They also have a product called PCO CHOICE which is used to treat your yard. I purchased the quart size which comes with an attachment for your hose, so you can measure and spray it out. It's a little pricey at $75, but after considering what you will pay for your Spot On preventatives, if it works as well as it says it does (and seems like it will), it's not expensive at all. After I found two ticks on me after a trip to the lake with Max, I really felt I needed to try something and this product sounds great. Again, I can't recommend it from first hand use, so if it's something you may be interested in, do your own research and see if it may be something you would like to try. Here's a link to the page with info and how to use the product: All Natural Pesticides Green Biological Pesticide Products Green Pest Control and here is a link to the product I purchased: 
Chemical Free Outdoor Bug Control Chemical Free Lawn and Garden Bug Spray

Again, please remember that these are products that someone else here recommended and I'm purchasing them on that recommendation and wanted to pass that information on to others so they can research the products and see if they may be something they would like to try. If they work as good as expected, Max will never have to see any Spot On treatments. I feel it's definitely worth trying and will update over the next few months as to how I feel they are working.


----------



## William83

We're going through the process of getting all the necessities for our new pup, so I definitely appreciate this thread!!

I found the MidWest Life-Stages Folding Dog Crate 48 x 30 x 33 for $95.45 shipped from PetSupplies. This was the cheapest I'd found it anywhere. Maybe that'll help someone else as well! Back to shopping!


----------



## Mrs.K

> a. Sit – Sitz
> b. Stay – Bleib
> c. Down – Platz
> d. Come – Hier
> e. heel – *F*uss
> f. Stand – Steh
> g. Retrieve/Fetch – Bring*s*
> h. Jump – Hopp
> i. Go out – Voraus
> j. Track – Such
> k. Guard, watch –Pass auf
> l. Bite – *Pack/Fass*
> m. Out, let go Aus (ows) –
> n. Leave it – Lass *das*
> o. Go outside – Geh Raus
> p. Go inside – *Komm *rein
> q. Speak/bark – Gib laut and/or Sprich
> r. Correction word / No – Pfui (fooey)
> s. Good boy – Braver Junge (correct translation), Braver Hund, So ist es brav
> t. Praise word - super, *gut, richtig*
> u. Quiet - Ruhig (roo ig), *sei ruhig*
> v. Shut your mouth - Halt den Mund (correct translation) Halt deine *K*lappe (is slang),
> w. Roll over– Rolle
> x. Dead - To*d*
> y. Play dead – Spi*e*l tot
> z. Revier - *Revier/Voran*


Corrected a couple of things


----------



## Neko

William83 said:


> We're going through the process of getting all the necessities for our new pup, so I definitely appreciate this thread!!
> 
> I found the MidWest Life-Stages Folding Dog Crate 48 x 30 x 33 for $95.45 shipped from PetSupplies. This was the cheapest I'd found it anywhere. Maybe that'll help someone else as well! Back to shopping!


Cheaper on wayfair.com


----------



## William83

Neko said:


> Cheaper on wayfair.com


48" x 30" x 33" is listed at $121.99 on wayfair vs the $95.45 shipped price on PetSupplies.


----------



## Neko

I just picked a different brand, they are almost all the same. I have 2 at home, different size and brand and look identical...


----------



## William83

Neko said:


> I just picked a different brand, they are almost all the same. I have 2 at home, different size and brand and look identical...


Ahhh... which brand did you pick out?


----------



## Mog

The midwest life stages, 2 door kennel is only $95 shipped. Just checked... here's the link. I have 2 of them and think they are great. Also, sign up for the 10% off coupon and that will bring it down to the low 80's. If you don't see the pop up, clear your cookies in your browser and go back to the site and it should pop up as soon as you go. You get the coupon code emailed to you in a couple of minutes. Make sure you search for the *"double door"* model... for some reason, the single door is more expensive. I have no idea why as I think the double door is great, this way you can place the kennel is various positions.

Midwest Homes For Pets Life Stages Fold & Carry Double-Door Dog Crate | Wayfair


----------



## Neko

William83 said:


> Ahhh... which brand did you pick out?


Trying to find it! but they are all so similar that I just don't see how anyone could go wrong with the cheaper one. =)

So Mog any playpen ideas? Zeus cleared his 29 inch one =(((((


----------



## Mog

Wow... really? I bought a 30" one from Amazon, but haven't used it yet... Reason being, is that I have a rug down in front of his kennel and he's still having accidents on rugs only. So I wanted to make sure he was fully housebroken before I did. If Zeus is clearing a 29", I'll probably never use it


----------



## Neko

Mog said:


> Wow... really? I bought a 30" one from Amazon, but haven't used it yet... Reason being, is that I have a rug down in front of his kennel and he's still having accidents on rugs only. So I wanted to make sure he was fully housebroken before I did. If Zeus is clearing a 29", I'll probably never use it


He wont be fully house broken for a long time. Even with no accidents, you can't call a puppy house broken. As proud as I am of Zeus. I wont say it until after 6 month. He had a couple accidents in playpen before, but doing great =)


----------



## William83

Mog said:


> The midwest life stages, 2 door kennel is only $95 shipped. Just checked... here's the link. I have 2 of them and think they are great. Also, sign up for the 10% off coupon and that will bring it down to the low 80's. If you don't see the pop up, clear your cookies in your browser and go back to the site and it should pop up as soon as you go. You get the coupon code emailed to you in a couple of minutes. Make sure you search for the *"double door"* model... for some reason, the single door is more expensive. I have no idea why as I think the double door is great, this way you can place the kennel is various positions.
> 
> Midwest Homes For Pets Life Stages Fold & Carry Double-Door Dog Crate | Wayfair


Awesome! Thanks for this!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

Mog, I merged your thread with this one so it can be a permanent sticky for new people to refer to.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

*Best dog toy ever!*

Keeps our puppies busy and lasts a long time. The bigger the puppy gets the larger the Purple Squirrel you can buy....

I can get more than 1/2 cup of kibble into the Large Purple Squirrel Dude.


----------



## AJmom

Maggierose ,thanks for those links. I am getting my pup two weeks from today and it's been a while since I had a pup. There is a lot of good info in there.


----------



## wyowolf

Since I am getting a new puppy tomorrow I have been pouring over this site and this thread.

I have a question about potty training, after reading through the World Class GSD link at the beginning, is that the way its done?? it seems far different than the others I have seen.

just wondering what the "best" method is.. yes thats subjective I know  but since its in a "sticky" I take it that it is worth more?

Frank


----------

